# Any Redbox in Lahaina area?



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 28, 2012)

I thought I might be able to rent some redbox in NY for the flight and then return on Maui. Just wondering if anyone saw any Redboxes near Lahaina somewhere


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like a bunch of them. http://www.redbox.com/locations?loc=96761 You can check by zip code. Lahaina's is 96761 or 96767

Jim


----------



## jhac007 (Jan 28, 2012)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I thought I might be able to rent some redbox in NY for the flight and then return on Maui. Just wondering if anyone saw any Redboxes near Lahaina somewhere



Plenty and easy to find!  I used them in Dec. several times.

Jim


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks. It does say I can rent anywhere and return anywhere so I'm definitely going to look into this.  I figure we'll be going to the Walmart by the airport so that will be a good drop-off point.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jan 29, 2012)

I just goggled "redbox locations", entered Lahaina Maui Hawaii and 8 locations were displayed.  Among them were Food Land and Longs Drug stores.


----------

